# Shrapnel Overdrive Mockup Pedal



## music6000 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## music6000 (Jan 3, 2021)

Different Knobbies to Picture above!:


----------



## Jtran3000 (Jan 21, 2021)

Nice Pedal! There are no build documents available on the Shrapnel Product Page. Would you mind sharing the build schematic/parts list? Thanks


----------



## music6000 (Jan 21, 2021)

Jtran3000 said:


> Nice Pedal! There are no build documents available on the Shrapnel Product Page. Would you mind sharing the build schematic/parts list? Thanks


This is just a Mockup using Photoshop, It's not real just like all the other Pics that say Mockup.
No Schematic available on this one in agreement with original Builder!


----------



## Markus Kersius (Feb 13, 2021)

Jtran3000 said:


> Nice Pedal! There are no build documents available on the Shrapnel Product Page. Would you mind sharing the build schematic/parts list? Thanks


Build a bufferless tubescreamer with a zvex SHO in 1 box and run them in series to a shared master volume.
That's what a Gunshot basically is 😉


----------

